# WHich SUB for tight responsive bass



## Kijek (Mar 11, 2013)

I just got a pair of Focal 814v and now I am thinking of center channel and sub. I listen/love music. The s main use will be for home theater but I will be rocking alot more music now that I have the new system. I love SQ and like sealed enclosures I would like to keep the sub around $650 but I said I would keep the new system under 1250 and I have spent 1600 already THANKS for ANY ADVICE


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Jman just reviewed two new subs from SVS: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...66069-svs-pb1000-sb1000-subwoofer-review.html

Both are within your budget.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, the SVS subs are a great choice. I have a PB13u from them and its amazing how smooth and responsive it is.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree - those SVS subs would be excellent choices. I would also check out PSA - I have the XS30 and it has good, tight low end.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

> I agree, the SVS subs are a great choice. I have a PB13u from them and its amazing how smooth and responsive it is.


I have the same PB13U & love it. I highly recommend them as a company.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I have the PB12-NSD and couldn't be happier. Well I guess if I had the 13 ultra I'd be happier.


----------



## Infrasonic (Sep 28, 2010)

SVS makes great subs, HSU Research should also be considered.

Keep in mind your room and the placement of the sub can make more of a difference in the perceived "tightness" than the sub itself.


----------



## msmith (Mar 18, 2013)

Infrasonic said:


> Keep in mind your room and the placement of the sub can make more of a difference in the perceived "tightness" than the sub itself.


^^^True.... getting the phase and level relationship between the subs and the mains right involves placement, crossover frequency, level setting, eq, polarity/phase adjustments when available, etc.

These are more critical to getting the bass to sound "whole" and tight than what the sub is actually doing in its passband.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> I love SQ and like sealed enclosures I would like to keep the sub around $650 ...


SVS SB12-NSD ($649, shipped)


----------



## labman1 (Feb 1, 2013)

I have had Paradigm servo V1, Von Schwiekert S3, and a SVS PB12/2 Ultra. I recently purchased a XS15 after moving to a smaller room and I have to say the accuracy and impact is the best I have heard. Yea, the 12 might have had a couple of decibels in output over the XS15. This is my Reference Sub now!!!:bigsmile:


----------



## redsandvb (Dec 2, 2009)

eljay said:


> SVS SB12-NSD ($649, shipped)


Kijek, what eljay said ^^^^ would be great (along with all the other brands mentioned here) but that free shipping does not apply to the 808 state...You're in Hawaii, right?

I'm also there and got an Outlaw LFM-1 Plus for a total of about ~$605 shipped when they had one of their sales. That was when they used to go on sale for around %15 off, it's been more like ~%10 lately. They discount you some of the cost of shipping, too. It's a great sub for music and movies, though it is not sealed. You can sign-up for their mailing list in the support section of their website.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Rythmik LV12R


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Hsu or Kreisel. I own them and sound amazing!


----------



## Kijek (Mar 11, 2013)

I was looking into the HSU VTH-15 looks very versatile any experience with this model


----------



## Greenster (Mar 2, 2013)

If you have focal speakers, why not go with a focal center speaker and sub? I know there are better subs in that price range but when I call around to different speaker companies they all tell me that their speakers are designed to work as a complete system. Is this really true? If so that may help you decide?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The centre should be matched however you should always get the best sub you can afford and brand does not matter.


----------



## Kijek (Mar 11, 2013)

The Center and Fronts L & R should be from what I have been told and even the surrounds but less important there. The sub might be the only exception to sticking with all the same but IDK. seems like if you cant even change sub might as well buy a HTIB


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I just received the SB1000 and PB1000 last week and plan to put them through The Sub Zone later this week. I can say with all certainty that if TheJMan holds them in high regard, they are most definitely worth looking into.


----------

